# Question to those that have rescued.



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

So you all know we adopted ferrets two weeks ago. Anyways we were not ever told if they were caught up on their shots. I just assumed that they were as I thought they had to have animals up to date on shots before adopting them out. 

Well Trick bit James pretty hard the other day, I think James scared him and it drew blood so James said I sure hope these guys have their shots. I said well I don't see why they wouldn't. We also have wondered if the sex they said they were was right, so I called there today and asked about the sex and threw that question in there too. 

She said that the previous owners didn't provide shot records so they don't think they had got them shots and the shelter does carry shots but not the shots the ferrets needed otherwise they would have gave them to the ferrets. Ferrets receive canine distemper and canine rabies shots. If they do carry some shots wouldn't they carry rabies and distemper? Anyways my question is are they suppose to tell you if the animal is up to date on shots or do yous should you have to ask? Its not a money issue as I'm sure it won't cost much I'm sure they get smaller doses than dogs. But isn't it their duty to inform adopters that an animal hasn't has shots before they bring them into their home?

Ooops I meant to put this in anything goes. But guess I had rescues on my brain.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Suz & the Fluffs @ Nov 14 2008, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670463


> So you all know we adopted ferrets two weeks ago. Anyways we were not ever told if they were caught up on their shots. I just assumed that they were as I thought they had to have animals up to date on shots before adopting them out.
> 
> Well Trick bit James pretty hard the other day, I think James scared him and it drew blood so James said I sure hope these guys have their shots. I said well I don't see why they wouldn't. We also have wondered if the sex they said they were was right, so I called there today and asked about the sex and threw that question in there too.
> 
> ...



We have a turn in form for all of that information AS WELL as we ask for the name, address and telephone number of the previous vet. As you might expect, we sometimes get it and we sometimes do not. If we are not confident of the information, we just assume we have to get all shots and go from there.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 14 2008, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670471


> QUOTE (Suz & the Fluffs @ Nov 14 2008, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670463





> So you all know we adopted ferrets two weeks ago. Anyways we were not ever told if they were caught up on their shots. I just assumed that they were as I thought they had to have animals up to date on shots before adopting them out.
> 
> Well Trick bit James pretty hard the other day, I think James scared him and it drew blood so James said I sure hope these guys have their shots. I said well I don't see why they wouldn't. We also have wondered if the sex they said they were was right, so I called there today and asked about the sex and threw that question in there too.
> 
> ...



We have a turn in form for all of that information AS WELL as we ask for the name, address and telephone number of the previous vet. As you might expect, we sometimes get it and we sometimes do not. If we are not confident of the information, we just assume we have to get all shots and go from there.
[/B][/QUOTE]

So are you saying they should have got them all caught up on their shots before adopting them out then?


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Hope all are fine. 

If they weren't vacinated, hopefully they are from an environment which was virus free.

I saw a show on people who love ferrets on PBS once. http://www.shoppbs.org/sm-pbs-ferrets-the-...pi-2766730.html

The owners were often bit by the cute little creatures. I had no clue they were such biters.

Adorable and mouthy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so far behind, here. I did not know you rescued Ferrets (I love Ferrets, by the way). 

Whomever you adopted them from, I'm assuming a rescue, or shelter, should have given you
ALL vet records, including what was given, and what was not.

I'm shocked at the different policies, within the Humane Society, itself.

Bianca's records state she is NOT spayed, so they charged our rescue an extra $40 (on good faith).
Come to find out, she is spayed. The Downey Shelter, also charged our rescue $6 for a micro-chip,
yet admitted she does not have one. Oh yes, it gets worse. They also charged rescue for a rabies
shot, which is LAW!! According to THEIR paperwork, this was charged to us, in good faith, that we
provide that. Yep, I can send in the proof, then they will refund the money.

This was NOT in "good faith" for NMR. As, we are NOT set up with Los Angeles County, just Orange County.

All I had to do was pay the fee, and leave with her. Hmmmm, makes you wonder, doesn't it?

I just thank God we got her the he!! out of there.

And, yes, they will be hearing from me. 

Come on, letting dogs go, to anyone, without spay/neuter, nor rabies???? :blink: 

Hey, way to go SHELTER!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Maybe James should get a tetanus shot? I really have no idea.
xoxo


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 14 2008, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670519


> I am so far behind, here. I did not know you rescued Ferrets (I love Ferrets, by the way).
> 
> Whomever you adopted them from, I'm assuming a rescue, or shelter, should have given you
> ALL vet records, including what was given, and what was not.
> ...


We adopted them from a humane society about an hour and a half from here. All I did was give them the money provided them with my name and stuff and signed two different pieces of paper to get them. I got copies of those contracts but received nothing else. They are really fun, we just need to get their nipping and biting under control cause I just don't know what to do if we can't as one of them already bit Bella.

QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 14 2008, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670536


> Maybe James should get a tetanus shot? I really have no idea.
> xoxo[/B]


He actually did just have one less than 4 months ago when he was assaulted.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

In Australia , EVERY Rescue desexes and vaccinates before adoption :aktion033: . Sarah


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

The rescue that we help does everything, all shots, heartworm test, neuter, before the foster takes them. Call and ask the shelter if they did the shots. The adoptive new parents get a copy of all the shots.

Tetanus shot is what I would get if I were James.

Keep us posted Suz!!!!


----------

